# General > Politics >  Brexit and Losing Control.

## Corky Smeek

Google have just announced changes to their terms and conditions of use.  You may already have received an email from them on the subject. 

Part of the reason they gave for doing this was to take account of the UK leaving the EU. From the end of March this year, the accounts of all UK users will be placed under United States' jurisdiction rather than that of the EU.  What this means is not entirely clear yet but as the news agency Reuters said in its report on the matter, 

_"The shift, prompted by Britain's exit from the EU, will leave the sensitive personal information of tens of millions with less protection and within easier reach of British law enforcement.". 

_https://mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN20D2M3


It seems that the UKG has hinted that it will trade away, "enough data protection to lose adequacy under GDPR". GDPR is the EU regulation for managing and controlling personal data.

Is this the thin end of the wedge? My fear is that it is and that our data is about to become a state-tradeable commodity when it comes to negotiating trade deals.  

Doesn't sound like "taking back control" to me.

----------


## Goodfellers

I wouldn't worry too much...it seems Amazon know just about everything anyway!  https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/extra/CLQYZENMBI/amazon-data

If anyone had access to my data, they wont find out anything interesting, and I assume no human will ever view it, maybe some algorithm somewhere looking for key words.

Most people have invited Big Brother in already, and paid for the privilage.....Just ask Alexa

----------


## Corky Smeek

Well, I think we should be worrying. Our data is a tradable commodity with a very high value.  Anything with a high tradable value encourages those of a criminal disposition to take an interest.

Are you not concerned that this development might make identity theft easier?  Does it not concern you that elements of your health record may start to find their way out of "secure" storage?  Not because of hackers but because data holders can sell information about you to Big-Pharma. If DP controls are relaxed then our personal data is not going to be so secure as it currently is.  Are you going to be happy that your car insurer increases your premium because they "obtained" data about you that shows, as far as they are concerned, you are a bigger risk?

This has the potential to be very worrying.  As one commentator on the issue put it; we have to put our faith in Google not to misuse the data they gather.  Maybe Google will look after it but what about all the other data gatherers out there?  Do you really trust all of them?

----------

